# Jade Doodle



## [M]artin (May 14, 2011)

I recently bought Mortal Kombat on Blu-Ray and it came with a Jade Klassic Costume Code for the PS3. Seeing as how I don't own a PS3, I decided to throw it up on eBay as my first ever sale. In the end, the highest bid was $7.00 out of 3 bidders. Seeing as how the Blu-Ray cost me 14 bucks, it practically helped me pay for half of the movie! 

Anyway, I decided to doodle the guy a little quick something after he won, to show my appreciation and whatnot:







Anyway, yeah, LOVE EBAY!


----------



## dib (May 16, 2011)

Works for me.


----------

